# african bullfrog eye problem help!!



## ianb (Dec 1, 2007)

i there i got an african bullfrog on sunday .
when i got it i didnt notice anythink but that night i noticed that his eye looked funny. at first i thought it was coz he was nervous but it is still like it plz tell me what you think 
p.s s/he has eaten


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

hmmm can frogs can cataracts...kind of looks like that.

Is it blind in that eye.. though I guess it's hard to tell if it's cloudy like that it may well be.

Honestly not sure what would cause it...hopefully not an infection.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Are you feeding, or has the previous owner, fed this frog a primarily rodent heavy diet by chance?.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Can we have a picture from side on? I may appear worse than it is, the eye is partially retracted into the head and what appears to be the nictating membrane could just be tightly up over the eye. This is typical "wincing" of a sore/damaged or infected eye. I wouldn't assume it is knackered just yet!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> Can we have a picture from side on? I may appear worse than it is, the eye is partially retracted into the head and what appears to be the nictating membrane could just be tightly up over the eye. This is typical "wincing" of a sore/damaged or infected eye. I wouldn't assume it is knackered just yet!


Lotte's got it in one (again ), probably safe to assume theres some eco earth lodged in there somewhere, perhaps towards the front judging by what i can now 'see'... You can see it's actually a closed eyelid rather than a cloudy eye, somethings irritating it, most probably eco earth but i've seen this before when they've been transported in cricket tubs and caught their eye on the the rough edges of the inverted air vents. In those cases, it always seems to sort itself out...but keep an eye.


----------



## ianb (Dec 1, 2007)

as i say i only got it on sunday i have feed it brown crix and a locust but the shop did tell me he has been eating crix locust and small rodents i wiil put more pics up now i have lots


----------



## ianb (Dec 1, 2007)

hope they help


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i have to agree my first though was some thing in the eye, like earth. do you have a local vet?


----------



## Young996 (Jul 1, 2009)

I would take it to the vet. I had a problem with my RETF eye and they helped my wee guy out big time and they only charged £38 included the meds.
hope he gets better soon.

cheers


----------



## ianb (Dec 1, 2007)

just a quick update i just feed him a locust and he did open it fine when he was eating but when he was finished he closed it agen


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

conjuctivitis? Blind in that eye.

go to vet with that asap.


----------

